
Ask HN: How do I go about finding public data? - ownedthx
Say I wanted to know if I could find data on the number of public servants a particular city employs, and data on the sort of jobs these employees have, and any other related data?<p>I don&#x27;t know the 1st step to take in terms of finding this data.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mindcrime
For the US, check the Bureau of Labor Statistics.

------
dhruvkar
Enigma.io

They have public datasets that might be useful.

